# Descriptions of the "bad place"



## TripleXBullies (Jun 22, 2011)

I am sure this will turn in to a debate, but it doesn't NEED to. If it ends up, I won't be offended. Just give some accounts of how the bible describes it. I think this should stay pretty biblical, so feel free to post specific verses or just summations if you'd like.


----------



## CAL (Jun 22, 2011)

My son's preacher says a true Christain is living now in the only hades or bad place he or she will ever know.He also says an athiest is living now in the best he or she will ever know.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 22, 2011)

CAL said:


> My son's preacher says a true Christain is living now in the only hades or bad place he or she will ever know.He also says an athiest is living now in the best he or she will ever know.



Sounds like a good reason to be an atheist.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 22, 2011)

I agree Atlas.. lol.. don't get ahead of me.

CAL - Nice response. I've never heard it put that way, but I understand the biblical logic behind it. I am glad to understand a new viewpoint that I haven't ever heard before.

I was hoping for some biblical descriptions though. I just want there to be a thread where people can express this idea so we have a source, here, of many different ways to describe it.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 23, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I am sure this will turn in to a debate, but it doesn't NEED to. If it ends up, I won't be offended. Just give some accounts of how the bible describes it. I think this should stay pretty biblical, so feel free to post specific verses or just summations if you'd like.



Separation from God.


----------



## CAL (Jun 23, 2011)

The Rich Man and Lazarus
    19 “There was a rich man who was dressed in purple and fine linen and lived in luxury every day. 20 At his gate was laid a beggar named Lazarus, covered with sores 21 and longing to eat what fell from the rich man’s table. Even the dogs came and licked his sores. 
   22 “The time came when the beggar died and the angels carried him to Abraham’s side. The rich man also died and was buried. 23 In Hades, where he was in torment, he looked up and saw Abraham far away, with Lazarus by his side. 24 So he called to him, ‘Father Abraham, have pity on me and send Lazarus to dip the tip of his finger in water and cool my tongue, because I am in agony in this fire.’ 

   25 “But Abraham replied, ‘Son, remember that in your lifetime you received your good things, while Lazarus received bad things, but now he is comforted here and you are in agony. 26 And besides all this, between us and you a great chasm has been set in place, so that those who want to go from here to you cannot, nor can anyone cross over from there to us.’ 

   27 “He answered, ‘Then I beg you, father, send Lazarus to my family, 28 for I have five brothers. Let him warn them, so that they will not also come to this place of torment.’ 

   29 “Abraham replied, ‘They have Moses and the Prophets; let them listen to them.’ 

   30 “‘No, father Abraham,’ he said, ‘but if someone from the dead goes to them, they will repent.’ 

   31 “He said to him, ‘If they do not listen to Moses and the Prophets, they will not be convinced even if someone rises from the dead.’” 

I think this is more of what you ask! Athiest,take heed!


----------



## CAL (Jun 23, 2011)

6.Revelation 6:8
I looked, and there before me was a pale horse! Its rider was named Death, and Hades was following close behind him. They were given power over a fourth of the earth to kill by sword, famine and plague, and by the wild beasts of the earth.
Revelation 6:7-9 (in Context) Revelation 6 (Whole Chapter) 
7.Revelation 20:13
The sea gave up the dead that were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead that were in them, and each person was judged according to what they had done.
Revelation 20:12-14 (in Context) Revelation 20 (Whole Chapter) 
8.Revelation 20:14
Then death and Hades were thrown into the lake of fire. The lake of fire is the second death.
Revelation 

These are just a few!The Bible has more and more.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Separation from God.



More like what I was looking for. I guess I meant to say that verses are fine and expected, but what about how YOU would describe it based on what you've read and believe.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 23, 2011)

Hades is not "Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----".

There is an indeterminate period before the last day in which the saved sleep and the non-saved deal with some uncomfortable places, but on that final day the true punishment is seeing God's wonderful new order, and realising that being tossed into absolute destruction is their fate rather than joining in that new Heaven.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

What are you considering "absolute destruction?"


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm good with all of it.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Separation from God.



If that's all there is to it aren't all non-believers (I'd say everyone) experiencing it here and now?


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jun 23, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> What are you considering "absolute destruction?"



The metaphor used is burning something up and destroying it utterly. Gehenna was a trash dump that they got rid of stuff in.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> If that's all there is to it aren't all non-believers (I'd say everyone) experiencing it here and now?



C'mon, stop getting ahead of me


----------



## Ronnie T (Jun 23, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> If that's all there is to it aren't all non-believers (I'd say everyone) experiencing it here and now?



No not at all.
People who reject God are still breathing God's air, living on His planet, taking part in all of God's blessings.
In the next life there will only be condemnation for them.  Zero from God.  Quite the opposite.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> No not at all.
> People who reject God are still breathing God's air, living on His planet, taking part in all of God's blessings.
> In the next life there will only be condemnation for them.  Zero from God.  Quite the opposite.



Yeah air is definitely good. I didn't realize that mere breathing connected sinners to God. That's a new one. I'd always been taught that sin separated us from God. I'm curious, does God also get credit for all the bad things that come with living on "his planet"?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 23, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> If that's all there is to it aren't all non-believers (I'd say everyone) experiencing it here and now?



Genesis 1 
New International Version (NIV)


Genesis 1
The Beginning
 1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. 2 Now the earth was formless and empty, darkness was over the surface of the deep, *and the Spirit of God was hovering over the waters*


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> No not at all.
> People who reject God are still breathing God's air, living on His planet, taking part in all of God's blessings.
> In the next life there will only be condemnation for them.  Zero from God.  Quite the opposite.



Did he not create the bad place too? So we'd still be taking in something bad that he created.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jun 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Genesis 1
> New International Version (NIV)
> 
> 
> ...



Formless and empty, yet with water?

Did he create the heavens and the heck then too?


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 24, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Formless and empty, yet with water?


You will hopefully get a better explanation than I can give you.



> Did he create the heavens and the heck then too?



Yes


----------

